# Hi, introducing me :) Kevin and



## Kevin DAFitness (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi all,

I am new... Still getting acquainted with this website which surprisingly seems harder to understand than the likes of facebook and twitter.

I am a gym fanatic (daily), MMA athlete, and slowly becoming product evangelist for the supplement brand I work for. I hope to learn from you guys and influence posts with my knowledge too!

Kevin


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye probably find posting your site when people pay to advertise on here is going to be frowned up

but welcome


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol yea id take the link off...

Ppl pay good money to advertise on this forum...

But yea welcome lol


----------



## JackMatt (Jan 6, 2014)

Really can't help but read it like Ali G.

"Da Fitness Nutrition!"


----------



## Kevin DAFitness (Jan 9, 2014)

:/ removed link, thanks.

And yes Barney Charles, you got it spot on  .


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Welcome to the site mate, good to see you've removed your link as you must know this is how a site like this gets the money in to run it through advertisers.

@barneycharles you should remove his link off your quoted post.


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Kevin.

Usually when a person who is affiliated with a supplement website joins ukm... they give out a few free samples to the 1st 10 people to reply to their post.

Just out of good will and shear kindness from their heart.

PS: im replier #9 :thumbup1: :innocent:


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi,Kevin.. i am 10th


----------



## Kevin DAFitness (Jan 9, 2014)

Haha I am happy to send you guys samples, would you care to give completely objective reviews on samples I send please? What is the process, do you guys want to PM addresses to ship to? Please look through the range to specify which product you want to sample 

Kevin


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

I HEARD IT WAS TWELVE?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Angelina said:


> Hi,Kevin.. i am 10th


Welcome Kevin.

Im am lucky 13th haha


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Welcome Kevin.
> 
> Im am lucky 13th haha


*Lucky * 13th lol ... Must be a new thing lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Angelina said:


> *Lucky * 13th lol ... Must be a new thing lol


If I get crushed under some weights tonight im pretty sure i'll be blaming you for cursing me


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> If I get crushed under some weights tonight im pretty sure i'll be blaming you for cursing me


Shall I spot You tonight ....  ...since I have huge feeling of responsibility since now :innocent:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Angelina said:


> Shall I spot You tonight ....  ...since I have huge feeling of responsibility since now :innocent:


Im not against the idea of this......lets squat....i'll spot you as well in that case  :whistling:


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Im not against the idea of this......lets squat....i'll spot you as well in that case  :whistling:


You are Just afraid that I will out-bench You :cool2: :innocent:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Angelina said:


> You are Just afraid that I will out-bench You :cool2: :innocent:


You're blatantly afraid that I will max out the glute machine you blatantly use :lol:

I could prob bench you.....with 1 arm.....the other one would have its own agenda


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> You're blatantly afraid that I will max out the glute machine you blatantly use :lol:
> 
> I could prob bench you.....with 1 arm.....the other one would have its own agenda


Taking a selfie probably you ugly cùnt


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Taking a selfie probably you ugly cùnt


LMAO @roblet I forgot about selfies lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Taking a selfie probably you ugly cùnt


 :lol: that cracked me up.......prob true.....this beautiful face needs to be selfie'd to the max!!


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> You're blatantly afraid that I will max out the glute machine you blatantly use :lol:
> 
> I could prob bench you.....with 1 arm.....the other one would have its own agenda


The Other Would be tired of swimming over the Grand Channel lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

welcome fella


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Angelina said:


> The Other Would be tired of swimming over the Grand Channel lol


You know he's fullhomo don't you?

Only swims in shít.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> You know he's fullhomo don't you?
> 
> Only swims in shít.


You cracking me up..

With my Russian sense of humor I might drop a bar on ones head lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Angelina said:


> The Other Would be tired of swimming over the Grand Channel lol


If grand channel is a nickname for your lady garden then it must be as big as @R0BLET's vagina!! :lol:



R0BLET said:


> You know he's fullhomo don't you?
> 
> Only swims in shít.


Ive been known to dabble in the back door but not in a mans hahaha.......as much as you keep asking me to!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Angelina said:


> You cracking me up..
> 
> With my Russian sense of humor I might drop a bar on ones head lol


Yes please drop it on his huge head, may knock the gay out of him


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> If grand channel is a nickname for your lady garden then it must be as big as @R0BLET's vagina!! :lol:
> 
> Ive been known to dabble in the back door but not in a mans hahaha.......as much as you keep asking me to!





R0BLET said:


> Yes please drop it on his huge head, may knock the gay out of him


You 2 remind me of my EX-boyfriend and his best friend lol :2guns:

I can clearly see the "Perfect Match" :wub: (between You two lulz)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Angelina said:


> You 2 remind me of my EX-boyfriend and his best friend lol :2guns:
> 
> I can clearly see the "Perfect Match" :wub: (between You two lulz)


He's my perfect man :wub:

Great breasts on him too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Angelina said:


> You 2 remind me of my EX-boyfriend and his best friend lol :2guns:
> 
> I can clearly see the "Perfect Match" :wub: (between You two lulz)


His mate must have been tiny (Rob) and your Ex must have been huge and good looking (me) so what went wrong? :lol:

Rob wishes!!



R0BLET said:


> He's my perfect man :wub:
> 
> Great breasts on him too


Only Angelina can see them.......im joking....you can watch! :beer:


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> He's my perfect man :wub:
> 
> Great breasts on him too





Chelsea said:


> His mate must have been tiny (Rob) and your Ex must have been huge and good looking (me) so what went wrong? :lol:
> 
> Rob wishes!!
> 
> Only Angelina can see them.......im joking....you can watch! :beer:


Aww thats sweet, Guys, finally outta closet!!!

I ll still be Your friend :rockon:

To answer the q what went wrong.. ***His Immaturity made me walk quicker than he could :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Angelina said:


> Aww thats sweet, Guys, finally outta closet!!!
> 
> I ll still be Your friend :rockon:
> 
> To answer the q what went wrong.. ***His Immaturity made me walk quicker than he could :beer:


A riddle.....

I'm out :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Angelina said:


> Aww thats sweet, Guys, finally outta closet!!!
> 
> I ll still be Your friend :rockon:
> 
> To answer the q what went wrong.. ***His Immaturity made me walk quicker than he could :beer:


Thanks.....im the power top in the relationship by the way :thumb: Rob is a hungry bottom! :lol:

Bad times......are you actually over here or still in Russia?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> A riddle.....
> 
> I'm out :lol:


She was dating Professor Xavier :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> She was dating Professor Xavier :lol:


Brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks.....im the power top in the relationship by the way :thumb: Rob is a hungry bottom! :lol:
> 
> Bad times......are you actually over here or still in Russia?


ROFLMAO I am in Ireland , I am European, quarter Russian


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> She was dating Professor Xavier :lol:


And Your dad dressed up Gay to make You feel like at home going to Gay nightclubs

:lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome.. but someone delete the post with the link in please.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Angelina said:


> ROFLMAO I am in Ireland , I am European, quarter Russian


Road trip to Ireland Rob? Best brush up on our Russian


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Angelina said:


> ROFLMAO I am in Ireland , I am European, quarter Russian


Which part is Russian, left leg?

:lol:

@Chelsea, too far to travel mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Road trip to Ireland Rob? Best brush up on our Russian


"I WILL CRUSH YOU!"

How's that?


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Road trip to Ireland Rob? Best brush up on our Russian


??? ????? ????????? ???? ? ??????? ??????? 

I think, You boys need to finish school first and get Your passport before going on trips, unless Its a school trip and You are looking for a babysitter 

*These boards don't accept Russian writing lol... Question marks instead  *


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

"You NOT know waaat is Russian" lol

Google it 

Might explain why he said he ll crush You lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Angelina said:


> ??? ????? ????????? ???? ? ??????? ???????
> 
> I think, You boys need to finish school first and get Your passport before going on trips, unless Its a school trip and You are looking for a babysitter
> 
> *These boards don't accept Russian writing lol... Question marks instead  *


We're probably older than you, so we would have to babysit you :lol:

@Chelsea will bath you I bet


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Angelina said:


> "You NOT know waaat is Russian" lol
> 
> Google it
> 
> Might explain why he said he ll crush You lol


I'm banned on Google.....


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> We're probably older than you, so we would have to babysit you :lol:
> 
> @Chelsea will bath you I bet


It s not the age, darling, it s the mindset :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> We're probably older than you, so we would have to babysit you :lol:
> 
> @Chelsea *will bath you I bet*


Happy to do this :thumb:


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> I'm banned on Google.....


 :lol: You are funny :clap:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Angelina said:


> It s not the age, darling, it s the mindset :whistling:


My mind is set.... Set on @Chelsea's glutes


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> My mind is set.... Set on @Chelsea's glutes


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

barneycharles said:


> Mate your an attention seeking wh*re just shut up and know one cares!


Wow, you really are a first class bellend


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Happy to do this :thumb:


You could do with bathing each other and i will babysit


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Angelina said:


> :lol: You are funny :clap:


I was serious..... I can't do searches on there.

Got caught looking for 1/4 Russian girls living in Ireland :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Angelina said:


> You could do with bathing each other and i will babysit
> View attachment 143528


 :lol:

Will you wash us both though?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> Will you wash us both though?


Could do with a hair cut tbh


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> Will you wash us both though?


It has to be a shower unfortunately


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Angelina said:


> It has to be a shower unfortunately
> 
> View attachment 143531


Unisex shower?


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Get T3h sOAP bAB33h!!!


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Unisex shower?


***Invites Kevin and walks off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Angelina said:


> It has to be a shower unfortunately
> 
> View attachment 143531


You got gyno @Chelsea?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

what the fk have i walked in to


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> what the fk have i walked in to


Me and @Chelsea run this shít!

Kevin has long gone


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> You got gyno @Chelsea?


Letro for breakie 



Sambuca said:


> what the fk have i walked in to


The shower.......quick catch the soap


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> what the fk have i walked in to


Into a gay shower in Prison lol **thats how i googled the image lol while i am looking how to "add someone to buddy list"


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Letro for breakie
> 
> The shower.......quick catch the soap


Sam couldn't catch a cold mate


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Letro for breakie
> 
> The shower.......quick catch the soap


You did not dropped it on the floor by any chance, did You... ?

One of You 3 will have to pick it up eventually...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Angelina said:


> Into a gay shower in Prison lol **thats how i googled the image lol while i am looking how to "add someone to buddy list"


Just to confirm, I have seen @Chelsea's penis.

100% serious.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Angelina said:


> You did not dropped it on the floor by any chance, did You... ?
> 
> One of You 3 will have to pick it up eventually...


I'd pick it up, those 2 haven't been hard for years!!

Fact.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Just to confirm, I have seen @Chelsea's penis.
> 
> 100% serious.


I guess then its not on Google...

***and i am serching here pointlessly


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> I'd pick it up, those 2 haven't been hard for years!!
> 
> Fact.


It must be the Keto :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Angelina said:


> I guess then its not on Google...
> 
> ***and i am serching here pointlessly


It's broken anyway, it's like his penis has a disability :lol:


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> It's broken anyway, it's like his penis has a disability :lol:


**lack of carbs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Angelina said:


> It must be the Keto :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nah, over doing dem der steroids!!


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, over doing dem der steroids!!


 mg:

I looked at his pics, seems to me natural, not one site injection :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Angelina said:


> **lack of carbs


No. It's physically damaged :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Angelina said:


> mg:
> 
> I looked at his pics, seems to me natural, not one site injection :confused1:


He jabs his gooch


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> He jabs his gooch


I knew his other arm was muscular too :thumb:


----------

